# gear question



## hooch (May 3, 2014)

I have 5 broken teeth on my apron traverse gear. It has been brazed and repaired in
The past,could have been 50 yrs. ago. My question is these new nickle rods,are they better or should I just braze it up and re-cut the teeth?. Thanks for any input.


----------



## xalky (May 3, 2014)

Braze it. It'll be far easier to do without concern for embrittlement issues and the teeth will be easier to cut too. Have you checked ebay for a gear?


----------



## hooch (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I just wasn't sure how tuff the braze would be. I've looked everywhere for a gear but this thing was built between 1895 & 1904. Not many parts left. I'm sure I could make a new one but I don't have a chunk of nodular cast iron that big. Thanks again for your 2 cents worth. I'll just braze it up and recut the teeth.


----------



## retmac (May 4, 2014)

hooch said:


> Thanks for the input. I just wasn't sure how tuff the braze would be. I've looked everywhere for a gear but this thing was built between 1895 & 1904. Not many parts left. I'm sure I could make a new one but I don't have a chunk of nodular cast iron that big. Thanks again for your 2 cents worth. I'll just braze it up and recut the teeth.



I used to work in a maintenance machine shop. (retired now )
We would mill out the broken material drill and tap for a couple of pegs on the center line of the old tooth braze it up re cut the tooth probably stronger than the original.


----------



## benmychree (May 4, 2014)

Also, re: nickle rod, it is very likely that the weld would be unmachineable and could crack the gear as well.


----------



## hooch (May 4, 2014)

Thanks guys for all your answers. I'm a mechanic by trade,so gears are usually replaced,not repaired. I've looked all over for a replacement to no avail. I will take your wisdom to heart and braze it up. I must say the friendly way this web site takes all comers is incredible. I got this lathe for some labor and I'm just tickled to death,but its over 100 years old so it needs some love. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## 416Taylor (May 4, 2014)

You might check with Al Meekins in NJ. Al makes any kind of gear and quickly. Also his pricing is more than good. I had 6 gears rebuilt on a lathe no longer in production and it saved a good lathe. Just a thought!!


----------



## hooch (May 14, 2014)

416Taylor said:


> You might check with Al Meekins in NJ. Al makes any kind of gear and quickly. Also his pricing is more than good. I had 6 gears rebuilt on a lathe no longer in production and it saved a good lathe. Just a thought!!


Thanks for the info. I'll check it out. I may just fix it but time and money you know. Sometimes you have one and not the other,sometime you don't have either one. Thanks again.


----------

